
Fast CNN Tuning with AWS GPU Instances and SigOpt - Zephyr314
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/ai/fast-cnn-tuning-with-aws-gpu-instances-and-sigopt/
======
Zephyr314
I'm one of the co-authors of this post and co-founders of SigOpt (YC W15). I'm
happy to answer any questions about the post. You can find the code to
replicate everything here [1]. More info on the research behind SigOpt can be
found here [2].

[1]: [https://github.com/sigopt/sigopt-examples/tree/master/dnn-
tu...](https://github.com/sigopt/sigopt-examples/tree/master/dnn-tuning-
nvidia-mxnet)

[2]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

